# Another Noob



## monzajim (24 Mar 2021)

Critique my hardscape
Before I start big thanks to Dave @ AG first time I have used them ordered yesterday arrived today
excellent service
First attempt at a Iwagumi well 3 hours worth (too late to break rock for fore ground detailing 😁)
Would appreciate thoughts on my 


first attempt 
Blue fin rock
Tropica soil & powder capping
Eleocharis acicularis mini foreground 
Eleocharis sp montevidensis rear
Midground unsure suggestions gracefully accepted
30x30x30 cube 
Ehiem pro200
Jbl co2 
Fluval plant nano  15w
Never posted before hope it make sense


----------



## monzajim (1 Apr 2021)

Hardscape finalised found it very difficult to scale down now the issue is nano Lilly pipes,the pipes I have I am finding too obtrusive budget cannot stretch to Ada Dooa
Any guidance/recommendations would be a help


----------



## Jaseon (2 Apr 2021)

Im no expert of rock placement, but the second one you did doesn't look right to me. Not sure if the opposing angles are throwing me off, and the flat rock to the left look out of place.


----------



## monzajim (6 Apr 2021)

Cheers Jaceree I left it a couple of days then decided I needed to tweak it a little😂 so this is probably my final (hopefully) adjust thoughts peeps
i got my nano Lilly pipes by Jardli, 
Blau co2 drop checker
planting is eleocharis Acicularis mini foreground
Pogostemon Helferi Eleocharis Acicularis midground
Eleocharis Monte sp  vidensis at the back
however got issue with the Jbl disposable co2 kit I bought second hand bottle is half full I feel it needs a strip down & clean the adjuster knob screwed right in I  got it to work with combo of turn knob off & moved the solenoid 🤷‍♂️Set up In my flex as a test But it was short lived and stopped so I am searching for info before I invest in another bottle advise welcome on this unit is it worth messing about with 
I was hoping to have it ready to go before I plant 
​


----------



## monzajim (13 Apr 2021)

Noob back again  ​Advise required will I need to add a heater or is room temperature ok while I cycle
Plans so far is to water change 50% each day for a week then every other day for a week monitoring ammonia etc and adjust accordingly Tropica soil used 
Filtering is sponge bottom tray
Ehiem cindered balls& seachem matrix 
Will be adding some seeded alfgrog/biomedia once things settle down 
Co2 care of Jbl 8hrs
Light full on fluval plant nano 6hrs
want to keep a minimalist look but may add floaters or stems to aid with nutrients 
Does this appear to be the correct method help will be gratefully accepted
apologies if this is not the correct way to furnish advise I am not ofay with this blog business


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Apr 2021)

You should be fine with ambient room temp as long as it's not a naturally cold room


----------



## monzajim (29 Apr 2021)

*Hi All *
Back again with a small update thoughts & advise please
Planted more Eleocharis mini to fill things out I’m a bit impatient waiting for growth
I decided to try the Tropica app lasted a week changed mind I read with interest the cycle blog decided to leave to do it thing with no adding of ammonia etc added trimmings instead
Water changed every other day add liberal dose of ATM Colony
Started with full RO then mixed 50-50 then 25ro -75 tap last change full tap
week 1 6hrs 100% light 8hrs Co2
Week2 8hrs 75% light 10hrs Co2 added small amount of seeded media alfgrog to filter 
NT Labs test kit used, but tests have been up & down so will start with the last 2 readings
27/4 Nh3 0.2 No2 0 No3 5.0 Kh 5 Gh 3 Ph 6.5
29/4 Nh3 0.2 No2 0.5 No3 5.0 Kh 2 Gh 2 Ph 6.0
No plans for live stock just yet but suggestion would be gracefully accepted I am a bit wary
With the lack of stem cover of what to have 
Plant wise the helferi seems to be a little fragile and has a Sandy colour
Eleocharis mini 1-2 grow appears to be turning yellow is this it dying off???
Would it pay to trim ????
The Eleocharis planted at the back seem to have adapted a lot better stronger roots I guess
I have added images for review help & advice welcome and can take criticism just trying to do 
Right 
Thanks in advance


----------



## monzajim (9 Jul 2021)

Hi all 
Just a couple of pics & little update 6 pots of hair grass and the helferi melted 
Had heavy attack of the diatoms which took an age to remove added Ottos & Amanos regular water changes and brush removal final showed results 
Obtained & Added some quality cuttings with further additions of a chihiros c2
Livestock 15 yellow shrimp and 6 Rosy tetra may add Tucano tetra when they become available (brexit strikes again)


----------



## Sean Scapes (9 Jul 2021)

Looks really good from one noob to another. Your otos and shrimp will bring the diatoms under control.


----------

